# gentoo linux di bandung

## roby

dimana saya dapat membeli distribusi gentoo linux di bandung?

trims atas jawabannya,

roby

----------

## guni

hello, apa khabar? i was in bandung before and in lembang?

i like it there  :Very Happy: 

grtz Pascal dari belgia  :Razz: 

----------

## roby

 *guni wrote:*   

> hello, apa khabar? i was in bandung before and in lembang?
> 
> i like it there 
> 
> grtz Pascal dari belgia 

 

You should, it's got beautiful scenery here in Bandung especially Lembang.

Roby

----------

## thegazer

uhhmm pake gentoo di bandung dengan dial up kudu sabar abis..  :Sad: 

sejauh pengetahuan saya, ga ada yg jual cd gentoo soalnya gentoo beda sama distro laenya..

yg elu butuh cuman cd image live cd yg gedenya sekitar 60 megaan.. dan tarball salah satu stage nyah.. 1 ataw 2, yg 3 terlalu besar..

ini bisa dilakukan di salah warnet (cari yg paling cepet mahal dikit ga pa2 ;p) terus burn ajah ke cd..

kira2 dalam 2 minggu bisa lah selesai  :Smile: 

selamat mencoba!

p.s kalo warnetnya ga keberatan download ajah source yg gede2, kaya kernel, window manager (kde ataw gnome, sisanya kecil jadi bisa download sendiri), sama X sisanya rasanya ga gede2 amat untuk di download di rumah..

----------

## thegazer

satu lagih..

sorry gua ga bisa source2 gua buat elu soalnya gua sekarang ga di bandung..

selamat mencoba!

----------

## roby

 *thegazer wrote:*   

> satu lagih..
> 
> sorry gua ga bisa source2 gua buat elu soalnya gua sekarang ga di bandung..
> 
> selamat mencoba!

 

thanks banget buat tipsnya.  :Very Happy:  nanti g coba.

roby

----------

## ron4ld

Helooo seneng banget ada org Indo laen yg make Gentoo  :Smile: 

skr saya masi nyoba2 install - belom bisa2 di laptop lama, P166 MMX

mo nanya nih gimana kalo laptop saya itu nggak bisa akses internet

(nggak ada modemnya)  jadi kan nggak bisa jalanin emerge sync

--- apa tetep bisa install?

----------

## roby

bisa, beli aja cd-nya di store.gentoo.org ato www.gudanglinux.com. g sendiri jg lagi nunggu 1.4 keluar nih  :Very Happy: 

roby

----------

## ry00

wah kaget gue ada yang nge-post pakai basa indo di gentoo forum haha.

gak expect langsung. 

btw, salam kenal dari singapore.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## roby

 :Very Happy:  salam kenal juga dari bandung.

----------

## Nicko

salam kenal.

----------

## Gremlin

Salam kenal juga ya.

Saya tinggal di Canada.   :Smile: 

----------

## zie

Wah... banyak jg orang bdg pake gentoo... sampe kaget   :Exclamation:  Denger2 PLN mau buka broadband yah? Kayaknya ditambah sweepeng microsoft, bentar lagih semua orang di indo bakal pake gentoo.   :Razz: 

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Gila, semua org nanti pakai Gentoo? Pakai Red Hat (yg notabene jauh lebih gampang) saja belum tentu mau kok, saya ada teman yg saya bujuk utk pakai Linux, daripada d/l 'barang2' ilegal dari Kazaa, tapi tetap saja keras kepala.

Cara terbaik utk sosialisasi Gentoo di Indonesia adalah demonstrasi installation yg dimulai dari kalangan pelajar di universitas dahulu. Gentoo terkenal dgn reputasi installation yg termasuk sulit, sedangkan di Indonesia sendiri, LUG-nya ada yg hidup, mati, atau separuh hidup. Kalau begitu yg jangan terburu2, blm kenal Red Hat, sdh mau buru2 masuk ke Gentoo, bisa2 teler, dan citra GNU/Linux hancur, soalnya org2 nanti pikir bahwa Linux kok proses installation-nya sesulit itu.

----------

## zie

Heheheh, ada pengalaman apa ajah nih sama sosialisasi linux? Gue sih selama ini belon pernah sukses kasih linux ke orang laen.  Emang bener sih, orang2 pada keras kepala kaga mau pake linux. Kaga ngerti deh...

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Saya sih cuma baru dapat satu "ikan", tapi ya Red Hat lah, utk Gentoo jelas blm ada, wong saya sendiri saja msh baru print Gentoo Installation Guide yg tebalnya 23 halaman kok. Mungkin nanti pas iBook sdh selesai direparasi, tak coba dulu di iBook, kalau sdh berhasil, giliran P4 diisi Gentoo.

----------

## Gremlin

Aku mencoba install versi 1.4, kok malah bingung ya? Aku harus gimana nih, setelah cdimage #root:

Diapain ya? Tolong ya.   :Smile: 

----------

## zie

Installation gentoo lumayan rumit loh. Standardnya sih RTFM di http://www.gentoo.org x86 installation manual, ikutin pelan2. Install gentoo nggak susah koq, cuman makan waktu ajah.

Buat partitioning gue sih masukkin CD Mandrake dulu biar gampang. Kalo partitionnya udah jadi, udah diformat, baru masukkin gentoo-nya. Good luck yah.  :Smile: 

----------

## robbyjo

Wah setuju sih. Install Gentoo sih ngga begitu sulit, cuman memang makan waktu banget. Musti sabar abissss.... Dulu pas awal taun ini saya musti allocate sekitar 1 minggu buat tweaking around sama compiling... walah.., Kecuali kalo punya comp cadangan yah install ini sih ga bisa dilakonin kalo buat org2 sibuk mah.

Yg paling sulit sih configure kernel... Ada yg bisa kaga nggabungin O(1) scheduler sama preemptible kernel? Saya di sini pakai Athlon dan tiap kali ngadat kalo dipake dua2nya. Belum lagi comp saya di sini RAMnya gede, 2 GB. Akhirnya saya cuma pake O(1) sched aja. Skrg nih lagi nyobain pake 2.6.0. Pake genkernel asik sih. Bootablekah? Ngga tau deh.

Anyway, kaget juga loh ada yg posting forum Indo...

-- Roby

----------

## Gremlin

Wah..payah...aku udah ninggalin Gentoo. Aku pakai Knoppix. 

Gentoo payah deh....bikin pecah kepala.   :Smile: 

----------

## zie

Buat Gremlin, kalo masih mau install gentoo tapi cuman punya 1 computer,  coba ikutin cara saya.

- Bikin 4 partisi: boot, root, home, sama swap

- Di partisi home, install distro yg gampang, misalnya Mandrake

- Ikutin installasi gentoo dari sini http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml#doc_chap6

Jadi sambil install kamu masih tetep bisa ngerjain tugas2 kamu. Nanti kalo partisi gentoo-nya udah jadi, bisa boot dsb, tinggal hapus partisi home-nya, jadiin home directory-nya gentoo. Kalo ada yang nggak ngerti tanya aja sama kita2 di sini.

----------

## Gremlin

Zie,

Wah terima kasih infonya.   :Smile: 

Aku mau coba cara kamu. Nanti aku post update disini, yah.   :Smile: 

----------

## fendytan

pake knoppix over gentoo? ga salah eh? dulu gua pernah coba boot sekali... wah... ga tahan lambatnya... so go install gentoo and also go with fluxbox.. you'll love it

e.t.

----------

## Gremlin

kalau pengin cepat...paki aja MEPIS (mepis.org)

Hardware Detection-nya lebih hebat dari Knoppix. Speednya paling hebat. Lebih hebat dari VectorLinux.

Coba mepis deh.   :Smile: 

Sekarang aku pakai Mepis lho.   :Smile: 

----------

## kojiroh

BTW, kenapa sih kok pada pake Gentoo?

Kenapa nggak pake FreeBSD aja, khan program"

Linux bisa pada jalan di FreeBSD.

----------

## Gremlin

Orang pada gila Gentoo... soalnya lagi nge-trend aja... padahal..susah nginstalnya.

Aku coba pertama nginstal gentoo.... muntah darah...bisa mati!   :Smile: 

----------

## stevensb bjorksdpro

OK. Khusus untuk forum ini, sebaiknya jangan bertanya tentang FreeBSD mudah atau tidak dibanding Gentoo. Atau Gentoo dikatakan lebih sulit dibanding Mandrake 10.1. Biasanya forum akan digunakan jika ada permasalahan yg dialami misal tentang GENTOO.

Tembusan : 

Presiden RI

Youngsters yg mau belajar Gentoo

INILAH SARAN DARI KU

Horas... Muntah itu akan terjadi kalau salah melangkah  :wink: 

Untuk belajar menginstal sebaiknya dimulai dari hal yang mudah saja misal :

Mandrake terbaru. Dengan distro ini, penulusuran selanjutnya akan mudah

dilakukan. Terutama dalam belajar command di konsole mengenai update; upgrade; patch; lilo; MBR; module kernel; samba; uninstall/install paket source code/binari; membuat/mendelete/meng-convert partisi; ping; dll

Apa yang ada di Mandrake nyaris mendekati kesamaan di sebagian distro.

Begitu juga dengan struktur direktori di systemnya.

Agar perintah-perintah di konsole mudah diingat, carilah pembandingnya

yang baru dengan suasana yang aneh tentunya misal LiveCD Mandrake

Move.

Carilah suasana baru disana, terutama struktur direktori systemnya.

Setelah itu timbulkan keinginan untuk menginstal LiveCd ke harddisk.

Agar semakin mudah mengingat perintah di konsole, masukilah dunia 

LiveCD Knoppix. Jika ada perintah yg aneh anggap saja itu aturan main di dunia Debian. Setelah itu timbulkan keinginan untuk belajar me-remaster. Hal ini perlu karena hampir semua distro LiveCD bersumber dari script

Knoppix. 

Setelah itu instal debian woody. 

Setelah itu silahkan belajar distro yang dianggap gampang mau muntah. 

Gentoo, FreeBsd, atau bentuk penampakan lainnya (terserah).

Kalau belajar Microsoft Windows Xp aku memang mau muntah, karena

tidak ada niat untuk memperdalamnya sampai habis. Paling mentok aku

cuma bergelut di windows 98 saja, alasannya karena mudah diserang dan tidak semua driver terbaru dikenalnya . 

Karena itu cocok sebagai tempat umpan dan test case misal belajar security port, IP, dsb. Agar system windows tidak mudah rusak karena virus, trojan atau system hang saya biasanya menginstal program khusus. Program ini mirip seperti kita menggunakan software di LiveCD

Kebayang tidak kalau system di LiveCD hang atau terinfeksi trojan/worm. 

Gampang saja...!!! Restart kembali. Nah gitu juga program khusus tersebut.

----------

## crusoe_here

gw ada Distro Gentoo tapi hanya live cdnya.itu gw dapet dari majalah chip bulan 12/2004. So besok gw tinggal download packagecd aja sih. Cari aja di majalah Chip bulan desember 2004 ada di DVD dalam format ISO image itu bisa di bakar pake nero..... ke cd Good luck  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## defkewl

 *Gremlin wrote:*   

> Wah..payah...aku udah ninggalin Gentoo. Aku pakai Knoppix. 
> 
> Gentoo payah deh....bikin pecah kepala.  

 

Wah jangan salahin Gentoo nya dong. Saya sudah install Gentoo nih, keren koq. Cepet juga. Hehe, emang sih instalasinya bikin pusing tapi setelah diinstall administrasinya malah gampang tuh.  :Wink: 

 *Gremlin wrote:*   

> Orang pada gila Gentoo... soalnya lagi nge-trend aja... padahal..susah nginstalnya.
> 
> Aku coba pertama nginstal gentoo.... muntah darah...bisa mati!  

 

Keknya gak karena trend juga deh. Kalau saya lihat mungkin karena filosofinya Gentoo.

----------

## crusoe_here

 *Quote:*   

> Orang pada gila Gentoo... soalnya lagi nge-trend aja... padahal..susah nginstalnya.
> 
> Aku coba pertama nginstal gentoo.... muntah darah...bisa mati! Smile
> 
> 

 

Loe aja yang ngk coba yang sulit. mau yang enak hehehe. tunggu aja bulan ini entar ada Gentoo yang ada graphical installer....

Menurut gw sih gentoo nanti akan di pake ama kalangan tertentu seperti programmer dan tweakers. kemarin aja gw tweak habis ternyata lebih gila lagi....hehehe lebih cepat daripada biasa. gw cocok ama gentoo...

----------

## defkewl

Yup, setujuh. Kalau untuk ngoprek sih Gentoo enak banget. Tapi gw tetep aja nih belum berani pake Gentoo utk production. Takut kalau ada apa2 kagak bisa ngopreknya. Haha. Tapi so far sih so good nih walaupun utk ngoprek aja. Gentoo top deh.

----------

## bunglon

ehhehe, klo mo ngerasain gentoo tapi gak kudu 'susah' nginstall nya, cobain vidalinux deh, installernya pake anaconda tuh, sama kayak installernya redhat  :Wink: 

----------

## Skb50

Dengan bekal kesabaran dan muka tebal, Insyaa Allah install gentoo aman2 aja.

Sekarang lagi pake' 2004.3 KDE 3.3  :Embarassed: 

Ayoo budayakan gentoo..

----------

## markov

 :Smile: 

sabar euy

gw inget pertama kali pas install gento itu sekitar bulan november tahun 2002

gw itu juga mesen minta donlotin dari temen gw dijakarta(satu kampus sih tapi kerja dijakarta)

gw inget waktu itu pas bulan puasa

pas pertama kali dapet isonya langsung di burn

trus booting, sambil deg-degan liat yang namanya gentoo itu gimana

pas liat logo pertama kali, weiii langsung jatuh cinta pada pandangan pertama

keren boook

tapi .....

pas dia trus booting.... gw nungguin kapannnn muncul menu next - next - next (kayak redhat)

trus gw pusing, gw cari cari di sekitar screennya

eh gak taunya ada tulisan buat link /mnt/cdroom/ (gw lupa terusannya)

yah gw sebagai pemula nurut ajah

trus dengan bahasa inggris pas - pasan, gw baca sampe abis 

trus gw bengong .... abis itu ketawa ngakak... temen2 gw pada heran

gw suruh baca aja ... eh malah sama2 ngakak (karena pada bingung)

ya udah, trus abis taraweh, gw bertekad nginstall gentoo

gw mulai sekitar jam 10.00 malem gw baca satu2 trus pas step genkernel, gw tidur 

pas gw bangun, blom selesai juga, ya udah gw sahur... sampe subuh baru selesai prosess genkernelnya

dan waktu itu temen gw baru ngasih cd #1

ternyata kalo mau install xwindows (gw hobi kde) harus punya cd #2

beh, kalo ibarat cewe nih susah banget mo dapetnya

penuh perjuangan panjang

tapi gentoo gw pake sampe sekarang walaupun cuma buat dipake shellnya doank

soalntya stable, dikit makan memory, gentoo yang baru (2003.r3) agak rewel soal kdenya

buat yang mau kenalan sama gentoo

sabar deh.... awas lo ntar jatuh cinta

hehehheheh

piss

----------

## robbyjo

Gue sendiri pake Gentoo secara intensif buat riset. Gentoo mooy banget loh.  :Wink:  Pasang di SPARC sama PC. Gue malah mo bikin cluster dari Gentoo kalo ada waktu. Yg sebel itu laptop kayaknya rada rese buat Gentoo (krn masalah driver, etc). Yah cuma itu doang sih. Laptop gue skrg pake Windoze.

----------

